# Carrito controlado por flip flop



## frivas (Feb 26, 2009)

hola como estan.

tengo un proyecto  que me hechen una mano me andejado de hacer un proyecto de: un carrito que detecte los obstaculos que tenga en frente y a los laterales o si no hay obstaculo en algun lado tome ese camino, tengo que hacerlo controlado con flip flops.
de atemano muchas gracias por las ideas que puedan aportar.


----------



## Padrino (Feb 26, 2009)

Aquí hay un robot muy sencillo hecho con compuertas lógicas conectadas para trabajar como un Flip Flop. 

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news19/nota04.htm

Originalmente sigue una línea, pero puedes modificar los sensores y la conexión a los motores para que al detectar un obstáculo, en lugar de seguirlo, se aleje. Se me ocurre que si usas un sensor IR con buen alcance o de plano un ultrasónico en el frente de tu robot, y conectas los motores cruzados, puedes conseguir el comportamiento que buscas. No olvides acondicionar las señales de los sensores.

Coméntanos si funcionó el experimento. Mucha suerte.


----------

